

Ask HN: Where can a side-project startup find a side-project designer? - willidiots

I'm the cofounder of myscribr.com.  We're a web app that aggregates your lifestream into a journal-style view, gives you tools to explore and augment that content, and allows you to preserve it in the form of a real, physical, color book.  &#60;/pitch&#62;<p>We're 4-people strong, all working on this as a side project.  We're going for a slow ramp-up and we're self-funding as long as possible.  We have developer, bizdev, support and finance talent, and our codebase is 95% complete.  What we're lacking is a designer.  In our opinion, this is a product that needs to be design-heavy, something beautiful and touchable.<p>We'd like to find someone who can act as part of the team, someone who's passionate about our product, involved in our brainstorming sessions and has the occasional burger + beer with us.  Someone who would be personally interested in the project, and who'd be open to a combination of equity and cash, or other unconventional compensation arrangements.  We're in the valley.<p>So I turn to you, HN, in my time of need.  Is there anywhere a founder can look for a designer like this?  Somewhere that freelancers post their interests / availability?  We're aware of dribbble and will probably post a freelance gig there, but we're looking for more of a "designer personals" site.
======
sharonpaul
Heya, there are many available if you google hard enough.

From the search phrase "best personal portfolio sites", you can find a couple.

here's one that you might find useful:
[http://www.tripwiremagazine.com/2011/05/showcase-
of-30-singl...](http://www.tripwiremagazine.com/2011/05/showcase-of-30-single-
page-designed-personal-portfolio-websites.html)

------
rcavezza
forrst

